# 10 acres and small home for sale by Hillsdale Mi.



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

3 bedroom home,wood burner, pond, 10 acres, mature fruit trees, 2 garages, on stone road. Very little traffic except for the amish. Country living at its best. 
$ 128,000.00 obo. It is vacant now and ready for someone to move in. Pittsburg, Michigan.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry, I'm sure I'm reading this incorrectly...

Is the property in Hillsdale or Pittsburg?

TIA,
Pony!


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry, I did make a mistake. It is Pittsford, Michigan. thanks.


----------

